# Get to try out my bear paws today!



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm interested in your thoughts on the Bear Paws.  I looked hard at them when I started qing but many people said they just use dinner forks ( which is what I've been using ever since) and some said they (paws) got pretty slippery whilst using them...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 13, 2005)

must.....not....post.....on...every............thread....arghhhhh.......
please describe result.......um....MOLEY MOLEY MOLEY!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 13, 2005)

yeah, we need to Keri over here.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 13, 2005)

I thought they were "Bear Claws".Am I wrong? Bear Paws is too cute! Personally, I don't pull. I chop. They do this alot in the Carolinas. I break apart all the meat. Discard excess fat and bone and chopp with two cleavers. Pulling is too much work for me. Chopping makes a more consistant product for sandwhiches with a better mix of Mr Brown and Mrs White!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

Bear Paws


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 13, 2005)

Badly named product. They are obviously "Claws" ,not "paws." It is like the difference between "mouth" and "teeth".


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Badly named product. They are obviously "Claws" ,not "paws."


You're right!  8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 13, 2005)

Woodbrain, I must reluctantly agree with you on the chopped vs. pulled.  I like a coarse chop...however, there are q joints that actually mince the meat...which leads to dry q.  Of course, there are people that like it this way......one more reason why I'm scared of competitions....q preferences are so varied.


----------



## john pen (Feb 13, 2005)

Im no stranger to the bear claws....I like um to pull my prk, move turkeys, roasts etc...a good, cheap tool...(not unlike myself)


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 13, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> I double up on those yellow kitchen gloves and pull by hand.  When I'm too lazy I chop with my Forschener Cleaver.  This happens often as I really am lazy.



Glenn , go to www.texasbbqrub.com and buy some of their bqq gloves. they are FANTASTIC. I swear by them! BBQ 101 just called and told me he is comin over your place next weekend. He is cool. He is driving me down to get my pit. Have fun! Woodman


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 14, 2005)

Was just going to say get the gloves off the Texas BBQ Rub site...that's what I use to pull pork and they work GREAT!!!


----------



## Finney (Feb 15, 2005)

Yeah I really like those TXBBQrub gloves also.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

Glenn's having a party?  What did I miss??? :?

Oh, I see...I'm not in the inner circle........ :roll:


----------



## john pen (Feb 17, 2005)

Geeeeezzzz...I miss outbursts, I miss parties....Im gonna have to quit my job to be here full time !


----------

